# Handgun for female



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

My girlfriend has a 22 year old daughter that is looking at getting a handgun for concealed carry. She is short with small hands and I don't think she has ever shot a handgun or if she has, she only has very limited experience. i'm just looking for some suggestions on where to start looking for her. I'm not sure what she wants to spend money wise, but I'm sure her funds are limited. Any suggestions on makes, models, and calibers is greatly appreciated. Thanks, Utbowhntr


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

S&W 642 Airweight, .38 spl.

Model: 642 
Caliber: .38+P 
Capacity: 5 Rounds 
Barrel Length: 1 7/8" 
Front Sight: Integral Front 
Rear Sight: Fixed 
Grip: Rubber Grips 
Frame: Small - Centennial Style 
Finish: Matte 
Overall Length: 6 3/8" 
Material: Alloy/Stainless Steel 
Weight Empty: 15 oz.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Check out the Kahr K9, it is the smallest 9mm that I have ever seen. It is fun to shoot, too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

S & W 60LS - 38 Special Ladysmith


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

It has been my experience that the simplicity of a revolver would be better for a new shooter like that. Some women have difficulty racking the slide of a semi as well. Semis are simply more complicated with more things to remember what to do in order to operate. I would stick with a wheel gun in .38 Special.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

utbowhntr said:


> My girlfriend has a 22 year old daughter


Pics will help me determine the best possible firearm.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

utbowhntr said:


> My girlfriend has a 22 year old daughter that is looking at getting a handgun for concealed carry. She is short with small hands and* I don't think she has ever shot a handgun or if she has, she only has very limited experience*. i'm just looking for some suggestions on where to start looking for her. I'm not sure what she wants to spend money wise, but I'm sure her funds are limited. Any suggestions on makes, models, and calibers is greatly appreciated. Thanks, Utbowhntr


That's kind of a scary thought.. -)O(-

How about this ?


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

For a good insight into what a woman can/should carry, go to http://www.corneredcat.com/ It is hosted by a woman with a woman's perspective on concealed carry and shooting with discussion from weapons, training, holsters, etc.

I suggested a revolver for my wife a few years ago for several of the reasons mentioned. Big OOOOPS on my part, she likes autos.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 to what .45 just said!

Many people have no idea how difficult it is to effectively defend yourself with a handgun under the high stress circumstances when it is legal to do so.

Well trained law enforcement officers have been known to fire full clips of 15 rounds at assailants from under 7 yards and miss completely. It is common for attackers to actually overpower and take a handgun from an untrained user and turn the weapon against them.

Carrying a concealed handgun requires a commitment to practice heavily with your sidearm of choice. I've fired tens of thousands of rounds in my day, but still make it a habit to put at least 100 rounds of ammo through my carry gun every month. In order to defend yourself, you need to have a degree of familiarity with your weapon that borders on instinctive use.

I would suggest another means of personal defense for the time being. If your girlfriend's daughter is committed to using a handgun for self defense, get her something that she can take to the range and shoot at least 100 rounds through in each session. Make it a point that she not carry until she is proficient with the operation, cleaning, clearing of jams/misfires, and discharge of the sidearm. I would suggest 3000 to 5000 rounds as an entry level minimum for familiarity to someone who does not have a background with firearms.

Arming herself without some good instruction, lots of practice, and ongoing range time is asking to have that weapon used against her as she fumbles to operate it under extreme fright and stress.

I would say start with a .22 like the Walther P22 until she can shoot comfortably and accurately. Then move up to a .380/9mm auto or .38 revolver.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> S&W 642 Airweight, .38 spl.
> 
> Model: 642
> Caliber: .38+P
> ...


+1

This is what my wife shoots. I got the DAO hammerless version so that it is snag-free and 100% fool proof (not that she is a fool :wink: then again she did marry me :shock: ). All she has to do is point and pull the trigger. And it weighs nothing. I carry it occasionally and I barely know its there.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

If I was to offer any advice at all it would be to take her to the range and let her shoot some different calibers of firearms and see what she likes and is comfortable with. now, with that being said, may I suggest these products..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kimber-Lifeact-Pepp ... dZViewItem

or possibly

http://www.personaldefenseandspysupply. ... -lase.html

much less lethal if you happen to have an A/D. and with an inexperienced person behind it, I would feel more comfortable with one of these as apposed to a firearm.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

My wife really likes her .32 Beretta Tomcat. Check it out, easy autoloader to operate. Has a "flip" barrel to unload/load. Much easier than working the slide.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

+1 to the above - Beretta's Tomcat is unique in its ability to load the flip-up barrel without having to rack the slide.

As to:


> Well trained law enforcement officers have been known to fire full clips of 15 rounds at assailants from under 7 yards and miss completely.


Very true - but did you know that ordinary citizens who have defended themselves have a MUCH BETTER shots-fired-to-stop ratio than the police? It's true!!!!


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well trained law enforcement officers have been known to fire full clips of 15 rounds at assailants from under 7 yards and miss completely.This is ture but if she really wants to or feels the need for the this then it is all about practice. Getting your self in to the habit of pulling up that line of sight and firing. I have been carrying a fire arm for seven years the gun I carry now I have put over 20,000 rounds through and have had it rebuilt twice. 100 rounds a month is a good number but she should also be shooting in different situations. There is a guy here in the Salt Lake area huis name is Chuck Hinsin and he offers a great class on weapons handling and concealed carry. Defensive Weapons Training I belaive is his company one of the best courses out there.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> My wife really likes her .32 Beretta Tomcat. Check it out, easy autoloader to operate. Has a "flip" barrel to unload/load. Much easier than working the slide.


Yes! My wife too, even though she has other guns, the Beretta Tomcat is the one she likes to carry. She has trouble with racking the slide on most autos, but with this one it is not necessary. It is also DA/SA so it can be carried un****ed and with the safety on. To fire: draw, operate the safety and pull the trigger. The first shot is DA and the following shots SA. I like this better than DA only, like on some other small autos. It is worth a look. One drawback is that the ammo is more expensive; I think because it is not a real popular caliber. About $18-$20 for 50 rounds.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. We are going to impact arms this coming Saturday and let her try some guns. Thanks


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

She decided not to go due to not having the 40 dollars for the rental, targets, ammo, etc. Maybe try again this weekend I hope. I was also thinking about having her try the Taurus millenium pro like you have, but in a lighter caliber. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

